# Club Melia / Sol Melia Vacation Club resales? (2011)



## abdibile (Dec 4, 2011)

I am looking for a CLub Melia (formerly known as Sol Melia Vacation Club) membership resale.

There seems to be lots of different memberships available which they sold at different times. 

There are fixed and floating weeks at the Mexican resorts and memberships called Melia Vacation CLub that cn only internally exchange for some Mexican and Dominican Republic resorts, but not to the new Paradisus resorts in Playa del Carmen or Palma Real in Punta Cana nor to the resorts in the Canary Islands, Spain.

This Melia Vacation Club also has no ability to use SMOptions (what their vacation club points are called) move your week into the Melia hotel points MAS Points system.

What I am looking for was called Sol Melia Vacation Club and it was renamed some months ago to Club Melia.

You have a home resort (12 months reservation window) but can use the attached SMOptions for any other home resort in the system at 8 months out. You also can bank and borrow and transfer these SMOptions into MAS hotel points to use at any hotel of the Melia chain.

All I find on eBay is the old fixed/floating weks that sometimes have the old Melia Vacation Club memberhip attached.

Has anyone seen such a membership for resale? I can not find one. In the past I saw one or two but they were asking like $30,000 and would not reduce their asking price.

Does anyone know if all the benefits of the owner (using SMOptions, banking and acellerating points, converting to hotel points) transfer to a resale buyer?

Thanks a lot!


----------



## nrkh12 (Dec 7, 2011)

I have not seen these newer memberships on the re-sale market. 
If you buy one of the old memberships, they will hound you to convert it to the new membership. 
I've avoided the presentations but supposedly the conversion fee is about $1800.


----------



## abdibile (Dec 8, 2011)

Are you sure about the conversion fee of only $1,800?

Do you have an example how that would work?

I have heard from owners of the old MVC that they received offers to upgrade their ownership and get a discount on the new purchase of the "equity" left in their MVC ownership.

As MVC were sold mostly as 30 year RTU and some time has pased the "equity" of a RTU with 15 years left would be something around 10-20% of te purchase price of the new 50 year SMVC RTU, so you still pay north of $30,000 for the "upgrade".


----------



## wyobean (Dec 11, 2011)

*Sol Melia*

We have 2 of the old contracts. We have been asked twice to upgrade. We were offered a percentage of the original purchase price as a discount to the new program. Not a bad deal. We were basically told that the Melia's are remodeling all of their old places and they will no longer have the 2 room deluxe suites like we own. They are beginning to phase them out.  The new rooms are very small compared to what we have. We have chosen to keep our old contracts. We have 7 yrs and 11 yrs left and will take our chances. We paid next to nothing for both of the contracts on the secondary market(thank you tug), so we won't be out much. When we were there last year they actually put us in one of the new rooms in Coz(our home resort), so I don't know if they will hold to the no availability in the room type we own or not. I have not heard of the program the OP is referring to. We will be there Dec. 17. Let me know if you have any question, I'll be glad to ask.


----------



## mecass3 (Apr 17, 2012)

I own at the Paradisus Palma Real in Punta Cana.  There definitely seem to be few Sol Melia Vacation Network owners here on the TUG threads.  I actually guess that might be due to a very high level of satisfaction with the company.

We have owned for 5 years and have nothing but great things to say.  We gone back to our home resort once, rented it out via TUG 4 times, gone to their property in Mexico and used their property in Spain.  Each time we travel our experience more than lives up to our expectations.

That said, everything has a price.   I'm not sure what you're hoping to buy for, but feel free to email me if you're still interested in purchasing.  We are certainly not desperate to sell so no low-ball offers but if you're interested in making a market priced offer and saving yourself from buying direct from the owner, I'm always open to talk.


----------



## Tydeb (Oct 26, 2017)

_Post deleted (_Offers to sell should be discussed via private messages rather than posted in the discussion forum. You may click on a poster's blue name and click on "start a conversation.")


----------

